# Does your cockapoo smell?



## Woo

Hi all, 

Is your cockapoo low to non smelly? 

I read that cockapoos are odourless, is that true?

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## S.Claire

I have never thought Nacho smells bad - probably cos he has a bath regularly and he has the spray on tropiclean pet refresher which smell of papaya - YUM. He gets the usual 'wet dog' smell when we go out in this delightful weather we are having at the moment. I can't imagine the odourless comment is true though.


----------



## kendal

Utter bull. cockapoos are dogs, dogs are animals animals all have a smell of some form or another. humans have a smell. 

you bath your dog when it gets too wiffy but they will always ha e a smell. but you can use after groom sprays to make them smell nicer between baths. but with dogs comes smells.


----------



## Woo

I thought it was abit too good to be true!


----------



## glitzydebs

Pushca's fur smells lovely but she can get wiffy if too much grass and mud rolling goes on. Usually every 2 3 weeks I bath her


----------



## Salfordnurse

Poppy has her own smell, which I can recognise, I've smelt friends dogs, and it is completely distinctive to her. Its actually a nice scent, not a perfumed smell just her natural body owner......just thinking is it odd I can recognise my dog and her toys and blankets by scent??? Hmmmmm


Simon and Poppy ( who now says I have to call her Batdog)


----------



## lady amanda

Simon!!! bahahahha.....Batdog! love it!
does she text you from home when you are at work??

Lady has her own smell too...she gets a little stinky when it's time for a bath...but other than that she just has her own sent.


----------



## tessybear

Yes Bonnie has her own special smell- fox poo.


----------



## Dextersmum

Dexter doesn't smell of much at all. The only time he smells is when he's wet and smells like a typical wet dog. I have noticed other people's dogs have a much stronger smell than Dexter but that may be because they don't get bathed that often.


----------



## wilfiboy

Yeh I agree with Simon and Amanda, mine smell like themselves and I like it x x


----------



## M&M's mummy

My two I would describe as pretty odourless, only if they roll in something they shouldn't do they smell  Not like some dogs when you stroke them and you get that distinctive dog smell.

Monty can get a bit smelly with his ears as he is prone to wax build up- but no real distinctive odour.


----------



## lady amanda

today lady smells like blackberries and vanilla.


----------



## wilfiboy

lady amanda said:


> today lady smells like blackberries and vanilla.


Yummy yum


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> Yummy yum


she smells so nice!!! I could cuddle her all day. and potential use the spray on myslef! lol


----------



## EvaClareEva

Lottie has her special smell her anal glands!


----------



## JulesB

Betty doesn't have a bad doggie smell and only smells a bit doggie when damp. She does have her own smell that I'd recognise anyway. It's not a bad smell, just a warm, biscuits smell that I can smell on her most when she's just woken up and is all warm. I love that smell and would be able to identify her by that smell alone. My flat never smells of dogs when you come in though!


----------



## anndante

When she goes for a very long time without a bath and has been getting very muddy or wet you can notice a bit of a smell from Polly, but not a particularly nasty one, but most of the time she is remarkable odour free compared to other dogs I know and have known. Some smell really terrible when they are wet, but Polly doesn't.


----------



## DeKneez

kendal said:


> Utter bull. cockapoos are dogs, dogs are animals animals all have a smell of some form or another. humans have a smell.
> 
> you bath your dog when it gets too wiffy but they will always ha e a smell. but you can use after groom sprays to make them smell nicer between baths. but with dogs comes smells.


yeh oscar smells of dog too


----------



## DONNA

I would say Buddy does smell (and in a wierd way i like it )

However he does smell worse when wet and ive noticed he smells worse around his ears,i would say when he was younger though he hardly smelt at all.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Most dogs smell more so when wet or if they have rolled in something nasty fox or badger poo springs to mind. If the thought of a smelly dog is not for you get some tropical fish!


----------



## Salfordnurse

Forgot to say, Poppy's smell is like a very light liquorice smell, quite pleasant. 


Simon and Batdog (aka Poppy)


----------



## colpa110

I really don't think Betty has much smell at all , but perhaps I'm just used to her...what do you think Sarah?


----------



## Arrem

Compared to my Border Collies, Alfie smells as sweet as a nut. To be honest, as other have said, he does get a distinctive wet dog odour during the wet weather we are suffering right now, but it's not a real heavy pong.


----------



## Stela12

Yes, Donna, Stela smells around her ears too!>!!!!!?!? I haven't cleaned her ears in a while, maybe i should?


----------



## mum2bobs

Can't say I have noticed a smell from Bobby at all to be honest.

May last dog could get very whiffy, but Bobs seems more or less odour free.

mind you, I have a very bad sense of smell


----------



## francesjl

Yes if they have the wet dog smell or fox poo !!
Otherwise no not really.
I have had people comment that our house doesn't smell 'doggy ' so that's a good thing. Certainly when we had our cocker spaniel he definitely had more of a smell.


----------



## Jedicrazy

tessybear said:


> Yes Bonnie has her own special smell- fox poo.


oh yes I can so relate to this one! Obi's preferred perfume but not mine! 



Dextersmum said:


> Dexter doesn't smell of much at all. The only time he smells is when he's wet and smells like a typical wet dog. I have noticed other people's dogs have a much stronger smell than Dexter but that may be because they don't get bathed that often.


 Ditto. Smelly when wet and takes and age to dry hence use of a rain coat as much as needed. Could have done with it today but it was sunny when we headed out...oh well.


----------



## crazy lady

the first thing i noticed about murphy when we went to collect him from the breeder was his lack of smell- puppies in particular can be very whiffy, i thought it was because he had been bathed, but unless he gets wet, he smells nice, so i think its true they are low odour x


----------



## MaggieMay

no not at all - i passed someone walking a newfoundland the other week and could smell it for ages after. my dad is really fussy about dog smell and he says after we have been his house does not smell nor does mine. it probably due to the fact mine goes every eight weeks for grooming and has regular baths. i suppose dogs may be a bit like people i that sense. humans don't generally smell too bad but tramps do


----------



## Ali79

The only smell Beau has is CK Shock which is Madeleine's favourite perfume and as she tends to cuddle Beau a lot Beau has this as her preferred choice of odour


----------



## Woo

Pollypiglet said:


> Most dogs smell more so when wet or if they have rolled in something nasty fox or badger poo springs to mind. If the thought of a smelly dog is not for you get some tropical fish!


LOL! I already have a tropical fish tank. I don't mind a doggy smell I just read that cockapoos are odourless and as I don't have my cockapoo yet didn't know if this was true or not so was just asking if it was. Doggy smell or not I would not be put of getting my poo because of it.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Woo said:


> LOL! I already have a tropical fish tank. I don't mind a doggy smell I just read that cockapoos are odourless and as I don't have my cockapoo yet didn't know if this was true or not so was just asking if it was. Doggy smell or not I would not be put of getting my poo because of it.[/Q
> 
> Admittedly they do not smell as bad as some dogs, my neighbour has two labs and I can smell them when he leaves his patio doors open! Hattie smells ok to me but my sense of smell is rubbish!!


----------



## jaimebpa1

I was just commenting the other day that Olive is a stinky dog! However that is because she is a dirty dog! Constantly rolling in mud or poop and eating garbage! She is so gross! I bath her once a week, but she could use a bath daily! Oh well. A dirty dog is a happy dog!


----------



## MillieDog

I think cockapoo's are low odour. When we first got Millie is smelled just cute like a puppy, then no smell really. But after a while hubby said she was smelling a bit 'doggy' and wondered if this was it from now on. However, changed Millie to NI and she went back to low/no odour.

But I have to confess this wet weather has left her smelling of wet dog and the poor thing can't get dry quickly enough before she ventures back outside again. Basically smelling of wet dog the majority of the time


----------



## emmelg

MillieDog said:


> I think cockapoo's are low odour. When we first got Millie is smelled just cute like a puppy, then no smell really. But after a while hubby said she was smelling a bit 'doggy' and wondered if this was it from now on. However, changed Millie to NI and she went back to low/no odour.
> 
> But I have to confess this wet weather has left her smelling of wet dog and the poor thing can't get dry quickly enough before she ventures back outside again. Basically smelling of wet dog the majority of the time


I agree... by the time they've dried off it's time for next toilet time/walk
You just can't win... can't wait till the weather picks up....less wet dog smell  and cleaner floors


----------



## Scarlett

When we first brought Scarlett home she had a little "puppy" scent - kind of how newborn babies have a scent. Now, I don't think that her fur has much of a scent - a little of her own scent, but she is definitely not smelly! She doesn't smell like other dogs that I have been around do. The only times that she will be stinky is if she is outside in rain and mud - and then she gets a bath when she comes back inside anyway. Because we are very cuddly, I do notice sometimes a smell by her ears or by her eyes if she has a lot of tears. However, we do a lot of grooming in this house! She has wipes for the tears, she takes regular baths, and she has Tropiclean cologne (Peach is the current one) for times in between baths.


----------



## colpa110

Get a dog blaster...essential IMO in this weather if you have a poo


----------



## crazy lady

i have been thinking about this thread, and i am very sure some breeds smell worse than others. i am sure i read some where that otterhounds are very smelly and spinones to? (anyone out there with either of these breeds i am sure will either agree or leap to their defence! ) poodles really are low odour, so is a good reason why cockapoos may be low odour too x


----------



## designsbyisis

Dexter did smell quite doggy when we got him as a pup - he seems pretty odorless now although a bit 'wet dog' this week !!!!


----------



## Fifi

crazy lady said:


> i have been thinking about this thread, and i am very sure some breeds smell worse than others. i am sure i read some where that otterhounds are very smelly and spinones to? (anyone out there with either of these breeds i am sure will either agree or leap to their defence! ) poodles really are low odour, so is a good reason why cockapoos may be low odour too x


My sister has a spinone and I don't think she smells, like Cockapoos she goes regularly to groomers, she's a bit big to be bathed at home.

Gaia smells a bit of pizzle sticks which she loves, luckily I have a bad sense of smell .........


----------



## crazy lady

Fifi said:


> My sister has a spinone and I don't think she smells, like Cockapoos she goes regularly to groomers, she's a bit big to be bathed at home.
> 
> Gaia smells a bit of pizzle sticks which she loves, luckily I have a bad sense of smell .........


 well dont tell your sister i said that! i have no personal experience of them smelling myself!


----------



## zed

Jarvis has sweaty feet smell to his paws  he smells if he's just woken up but a bath or a spritz of his spray and he smells adorable... I actually like the eau de puppy smell though. Some breeds I think smell more than others, like labs and retrievers and obvious giant breeds.


----------



## emmabaily07

I think I understand your question. Some dogs do smell more doggy than others - they usually have quite oily coats so gun dogs do often fall into that category. Daisy doesn't smell most of the time except of fresh air - which is lovely. Although she does have bad breath - but that is down to the poo eating problem! My Beagle doesn't smell either. By this I mean that I can stroke them and my hand smells no different to before I stroked them and it feels clean too. Personally, when Daisy is bathed (at the groomers) I hate the smell of her when she comes back, I have asked them not to put eau de cologne on her now! HOwever, that is soon over as I am off on the Pamper Pooch day in a couple of weeks so will only use my own products on her! I am unaware of any doggy smells as I walk through my front door but we have very few carpets. 
All in all I think cockapoos are "smell friendly" dogs


----------

